# Missile Launch Alert



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

:twisted:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

:shock: Noobs freak me out  :shock:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

andrew_will1 said:


> :shock: Noobs freak me out  :shock:


Fur Shure Dude. :shock:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Madmike said:


> andrew_will1 said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Noobs freak me out  :shock:
> ...


Yeah, I remember my total noob days... I was dangerous. Now of course I need keep on the lookout. Hopefully this isn't a payback hit!!!!!!!


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Expected detonation within the next 24hrs according to the nice folks at USPS. :twisted:


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

randomhero1090 said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > andrew_will1 said:
> ...


I have much bigger plans for you :twisted: :twisted: This is more of an interesting bomb....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

try it. I will NUKE your ass!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> try it. I will NUKE your ass!


Didn't you already nuke him?


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Madmike said:
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

randomhero1090 said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > try it. I will NUKE your ass!
> ...


twas a smoke grenade at best.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

at least i know im safe as im in the "witness protection program" for the rest of the month :lol:


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Anton said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > Anton said:
> ...


Shit the two of you blew me away. However I'm smart enough not to take on the masters with the first bomb. Your hits will require prior planning to prevent poor performance, and maybe a forklift.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Can't we all just get along instead of constantly wreaking havoc on each other? Think of the injured family members and all the collateral damage we are causing!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> Can't we all just get along.......


Thank you Mr. "Anybody-seen-my-fuse-wire".......? :lol: :lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

:lolat: 


riverdog said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we all just get along.......
> ...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:shock: :shock: 
opcorn:


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

riverdog said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > Can't we all just get along.......
> ...


 :biglaugh:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Well well well...the nooby wants to play. :twisted: 

I got Hit by Gulfstream today..will post some pics this evening.....


BONC ALERT!!! Ping Riverdog.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Hahaha Hope you enjoy it man, I found a post a while back where you had a rant against grape cigars and thought this would be pretty funny.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Madmike said:


> Well well well...the nooby wants to play. :twisted:
> 
> I got Hit by Gulfstream today..will post some pics this evening.....
> 
> BONC ALERT!!! Ping Riverdog.


You rang............ :twisted:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Weird Hit for sure....my son lit up one of those grape cigars. I thought we were gonna have to move out and burn the house.

YUUUCK!!

Thanks for the Lighter and the GOOD smokes though.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Madmike said:


> Weird Hit for sure....my son lit up one of those grape cigars. I thought we were gonna have to move out and burn the house.
> 
> YUUUCK!!
> 
> Thanks for the Lighter and the GOOD smokes though.


No problem, yeah it was a weird hit. I found this thread and it was too good to pass up.

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... =one+cigar

I was also kind of limited by the size of the CAO Flavors Box. The plan was open the box see a few grape cigars utter expletives, dig down more find the mug and lighter think ok this might not be that bad, and then find the CAO Flavors box utter more expletives open it up oh actual cigars.

And a special thanks to riverdog for mikes address and the suggestion of a peach cigar to be included with the grape :smile:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> And a special thanks to ACESFUL for mikes address and the suggestion of a peach cigar to be included with the grape :smile:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

oh no dont bring me into this one. i didnt do anything


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> oh no dont bring me into this one. i didnt do anything


Yeah...right...as if there's ANYONE here that might believe you could be innocent? :roll:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > oh no dont bring me into this one. i didnt do anything
> ...


 :biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------

